# Burning Sassafras



## Squirrel's Drey (Oct 14, 2009)

Felled, bucked, split, stacked you know the drill guys - alot of this on my property. Then I find this:

Afraid of Sassafras 

Interview with S. W. Ross 
Hattie Turner, Interviewer, Wagoner, Oklahoma
Park Hill, Oklahoma, April 9, 1938 

Taken from the Indian-Pioneer History Collection, Grant Foreman, editor 

The odd and strange superstition that burning of sassafras wood brings bad luck or misfortune is yet prevalent in localities of northeastern Oklahoma. Somewhat recently a man of good education and much intelligence had occasion to purchase several ricks of stove wood. Upon going in his wagon to the place where the wood had been corded this man discovered a number of sticks which had been split from a sassafras tree. He at once collected all the sassafras wood and cast it aside, leaving it to decay upon the ground unless utilized by some other person who held no superstitious belief concerning that variety of wood. Neither the man in question, nor others who have exhibited similar beliefs, are able to give any explanation concerning the origin of the belief but the use of the wood would be productive of ill fortune they say. "The old people," say some, "never believed in burning sassafras wood," though it is probable the old people could have given no tangible reason, or any explanation of their opposition to the use of the wood. However, there are others who have no hesitancy in using sassafras wood, especially when it is well seasoned, for it creates a satisfactory fire and is useful in kindling fires on cold mornings. 

I think it will burn good, HOT & FAST
So what kind of bad luck above and beyond my usuall daily allowance should I expect?


----------



## Scootermsp (Oct 14, 2009)

I burned about a cord last Fall in my CB5036. It was decent.


----------



## Scootermsp (Oct 14, 2009)

*Burning Oak is bad luck in Mass.*

The odd and strange superstition that burning of Oak wood brings bad luck or misfortune is yet prevalent in localities of Massachusetts. Somewhat recently a liberal man of good education and much intelligence had occasion to purchase several cords of stove wood. Upon going in his wagon to the place where the wood had been corded this man discovered a number of sticks which had been split from an Oak tree. He at once collected all the Oak wood and cast it aside, leaving it to decay upon the ground unless utilized by some other person who held no superstitious belief concerning that variety of wood. Neither the man in question, nor others who have exhibited similar beliefs, are able to give any explanation concerning the origin of the belief but the use of the wood would be productive of ill fortune they say. "The old people," say some, "never believed in burning Oak wood," though it is probable the old people could have given no tangible reason, or any explanation of their opposition to the use of the wood. However, there are others who have no hesitancy in using Oak wood, especially when it is well seasoned (They have all died horrible, painful deaths), for it creates a satisfactory fire and is useful in kindling fires on cold mornings.


See, burning Oak in Massachusetts is bad luck....today is your lucky day, just bring it to my house and I will bur..., er, dispose of it in a proper manner.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 14, 2009)

I am waging a constant WAR against Sassafrass.

In all fairness, my enemy is a worthy opponent capable of incredible feats of stealth, and rapidity of growth. Often my enemy surprises me with brilliant tactics such as waiting untill I cannot poison it, to erupt enmasse amoung the innocent, or simply infiltrating camoflaged amoung the innocent.

I honor my enemy by burning the hell out of it to heat my home whenever possible. Any chunk of the enemys corpse big enough to burn, goes into the fireplace and is consumed with great mirth, and grudging respect.

If there is a God of Irony, I will be buried in a Sassafrass coffin that sprouts runners, and is nurished by the rot of my bones...

lol!!
Just BURN IT and giggle maniacly like I do.
It's normal.

Those superstitious folks never had to clean the stuff out of a blueberry patch!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Squirrel's Drey (Oct 14, 2009)

So if I burn Sassafras, it's alright.

Now how about a scary thought, my wife and myself were taking a stroll along a paved path near the beach the other day. Remember, all the foliage in my region is still intact!
So I point out a poison ivy SHRUB (more like a tree from the size), not a vine, not a bush, but a reclaimable & burnable mass. Free standing and looking very offensive due to "leaves of three & berries of white".

No I gets to pondering, WHAT IF - all the leaves and berries are gone, the trunk and branches do not have that hairy look to them. I would burn it in a second without knowing otherwise, not seeing it beforehand. 

I'm scared.

Would burning Sassafras beforehand bring this type of bad luck upon myself and family?

If I own a Stihl, would all bad luck be removed?
If I split all my own wood by hand with a Fiskars SSA, will I be forgiven?

Oh I forgot to mention, there is and old cemetary next door to my house that some of these trees USED to grow. Now where is that link from that discussion from this site?

I think I'm in trouble!

What if I use Amsoil in the mix?
If I sharpem my chains by hand?
If I own a lever action firearm?

Oh I'll get no sleep tonight.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Sassafras is my romance wood...perfect for a romantic night in front of the fireplace w/ my lovely lady. Lot's of colors, plenty of snapping and popping. Plus dig a few roots and you can make some excellent tea from it.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 14, 2009)

Squirrel's Drey said:


> So if I burn Sassafras, it's alright.
> 
> Now how about a scary thought, my wife and myself were taking a stroll along a paved path near the beach the other day. Remember, all the foliage in my region is still intact!
> So I point out a poison ivy SHRUB (more like a tree from the size), not a vine, not a bush, but a reclaimable & burnable mass. Free standing and looking very offensive due to "leaves of three & berries of white".
> ...



Once upon a midnight dreary...LOL!!!

Dude, it ain't the Poison ivy ya see that gets you!
It's the sneaky little runners about the thickness of a dogs hair that hides in the bark ridges.

If ya think it has posessed you, it has!!!

LOL!!

Stay safe!!!
Dingeryote


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 14, 2009)

I Yusta live two blocks from the largest sassafras in the world, 21 foot circumference. Always wanted to cut it down and burn it. Never know it was bad luck to burn it.


----------



## Squirrel's Drey (Oct 14, 2009)

The hell with CAD, it's this website.

1) Trade in the underpowered saw. (That's what I told the wife, still have previous saw)
2) Start cutting and splitting firewood for SHTF.
3) Still wish I had larger saw for the what if's
4) Actually attempt a barberchair and unintentional ductchman just to see what the real world scenario felling is like. (controlled conditions)

Hey in all seriousness fella's, 

There is alot of piping questions on this site regarding OWB, or indoor units.
Be carefull and check this these books out:

http://www.heatinghelp.com/products...ally-cool-piping-options-for-hydronic-systems

http://www.heatinghelp.com/products/Books/5/99/Primary-Secondary-Pumping-Made-Easy

http://www.heatinghelp.com/products/Books/5/65/Residential-Hydronic-Heating-The-I-B-R-Coursebook

No it is not spam, the author - Dan Holohan is very knowledgable in the field.
I have several books and refer to them all the time.

This site got me started on an addiction, now I return the favor!


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 14, 2009)

Pruitt1222 said:


> I Yusta live two blocks from the largest sassafras in the world, 21 foot circumference. Always wanted to cut it down and burn it. Never know it was bad luck to burn it.



I woulda taken an axe to it just out of spite.

Don't ever tell me where it is, just in case I ever start drinking again.

Sassafrass is EVIL!!!

It's bad luck to NOT burn it!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Squirrel's Drey (Oct 14, 2009)

A 21' Sassafras, that tree's canopy must have been magnificent. Mine are up to 20" D.B.H. and sprouting up all over. Very resilient to to some serious herbicides, I spray them as they sprout up.
I don't know - these trees seem to form from leaders and runners, not from seedlings. Very invasive indeed.
I was thinking during my drops today, if I was to begin a tree farm I would cultivate Sassafras, grow everywhere, shade everything, root beer for everyone.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 14, 2009)

Squirrel's Drey said:


> A 21' Sassafras, that tree's canopy must have been magnificent. Mine are up to 20" B.D.H. and sprouting up all over. Very resilient to to some serious herbicides, I spray them as they sprout up.
> I don't know - these trees seem to form from leaders and runners, not from seedlings. Very invasive indeed.
> I was thinking during my drops today, if I was to begin a tree farm I would cultivate Sassafras, grow everywhere, shade everything, root beer for everyone.



A two year dead Sassafrass fencepost will sprout.

Chopped up sassafrass will sprout.

Velpar is the answer if ya don't mind killing EVERYTHING!
I just wish I could use it without roaching the desirables.

If there was any money in Sassafrass, I'd be a Millionaire.

I dunno why folks don't go for Sassafrass for veneer or trim.
Properly done, it's at least as attractive as Oak.

Just for giggles I put a false 10X8 Sassafrass decorative beam in the 4 season room. It finished out really nice.

If ya have that much around, don't forget to grab a couple handfulls of leaves before they drop, dry them out, and grind 'em up for file'.
It will thicken up gumbo like it should be, and is great for adding body to soups. The leaves from younger saplings are best.

Gotta use 'em for what they are good for as long as we gotta fight 'em!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ice storm beat up on it bad over the winter but I will get some pics of it for you fellas, I was told it is over a 100 foot tall but I bet it doesn't even go 45foot tall. But it is a monster at the base.


----------



## Squirrel's Drey (Oct 14, 2009)

Chopped up will definetly sprout, what is it with this species!

It's The Super Tree, the Godzilla of all trees, all bow down.


----------



## Squirrel's Drey (Oct 14, 2009)

This plague is a softwood right?
But as a veneer?

I cut and split alot today, the moister content was very little
(scientific method used), the underarm of my upper forearm and smell.
Me thinks this will season within four weeks in the direct sun uncovered.


----------



## Junkfxr (Oct 15, 2009)

The bad luck superstitions might stem from the use of it in commercial root beer being discontinued because it was supposedly found to be carcinogenic. Sure makes good tea though and the leaves are good for bee stings.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 15, 2009)

Squirrel's Drey said:


> Chopped up will definetly sprout, what is it with this species!
> 
> It's The Super Tree, the Godzilla of all trees, all bow down.



More like the Zombie tree plague!! LOL!!
I liken the stuff to the evil alien plants from the classic "Day of the triffids".

Give it a month like ya figure, and it will burn nicely.
Wait a year, and you'll lose your eyebrows loading it into a hot stove "WHOOF!!".

A little green is best IMO.

Split into fingerlings, it's great to get a good sized load going in a hurry.
It DOES burn hot!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 15, 2009)

Got a few pics for you guys, Sorry that I had nothing to put in them to show scale. Got them on the way home from picking up the baby.


----------



## iowa (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't burn sasafras. It's light and burns very fast when dry. Instead, I cut up 6" rounds and split them into small pieces for "smoking" meat. Hickory and sasafras make smoked meat marvelous!!! mmmmmm


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 16, 2009)

Small sasafrass twigs make great fire starters. Even green and wet they have a waxy coating and will light easily with a match.


----------



## milkman (Oct 16, 2009)

*I hate sassafrass*

We used it a lot for cook wood before we got the newfangled gas stove, I had to split the cook wood when I was a kid and it always interfered with my play time, that and carrying water from the spring on wash day, heated with sassafrass of course. It does make good wood for the cook stove as it burns hot and fast, pretty easy to split too. Nothing like the home made biscuits made with lard and baked in the old wood stove, after we got the gas stove, they never tasted the same.


----------



## Squirrel's Drey (Oct 19, 2009)

Pruitt1222, that's no 21' DBH, more like 10' give or take a foot from the photos, if your half Irish like me your forgiven - forgiveness goes in the pants

Very large Sass to say the least (that's what she said!)

Looks as though it had some work done no to long ago with the crown?

Root Beer For One & All Boys


----------



## Squirrel's Drey (Oct 19, 2009)

dingeryote, "Day of the triffids"!
So what you're saying is that I could grab an ice cream truck and play the irratating music continously and the Sassafrass will just wither, just like the movie?
I'm going out to try that right now, be back in few minutes


----------



## wampum (Oct 19, 2009)

Burning sassafras,mixed with oak as I write. I do not really like it for the stove,because it burns fast. It is good to get a stove hot though. The Amish are making a lot of money in the area making sassafras furniture. they leave the bark on the sides and sometimes use oak boards and face it with sassafras. This stuff looks nice,but is held together with nails,and is not very well built. A lot of folks leave this stuff outside,thinking it is made for the weather. It does not last to long that way. I have sold some to the Amish,they want stuff under 6 inches in dia. As far as the superstitious part,in 1987 I shoot an Albino deer on my place. According to local Indian superstition,I would not live a year, 21 years later I am still kicking. The wife loves the roots for tea. The stuff I am burning I cut for a friend,could not see wasting it,not the best,but the house is warm right now.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 20, 2009)

Squirrel's Drey said:


> dingeryote, "Day of the triffids"!
> So what you're saying is that I could grab an ice cream truck and play the irratating music continously and the Sassafrass will just wither, just like the movie?
> I'm going out to try that right now, be back in few minutes



LOL!!!

Your neighbors are gonna love you!!!!

Glad I ain't the only one that old Movie left mental scars on....
not many folks have even seen it these days.

Velpar. It's what Triffids crave!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

